

Ask HN: I want to get into the startup scene. What should I do? - devdoode

I worked for a few years at Amazon as a software developer. I&#x27;m a pretty good programmer and UX designer, and very extroverted. About 8 months ago I quit to do some traveling and make my own apps. Quickly found out it is very, very hard to make real money on the app store. I&#x27;ve made 4 apps, out of which I&#x27;ve earned less than $10k.<p>I have a few ideas for full fledged startups I want to start, but do not have a cofounder. I want to either commit to one of these ideas or join an existing early stage startup. Currently I&#x27;m at my parents&#x27; house in Kansas, which of course isn&#x27;t the best place to meet like minded people. I have enough savings to last at least a year and a half in NYC or SF without a job.<p>What should I do? Should I move to NYC, or SF? Those are clearly the best places to be for tech, but which is more advisable for someone in my position? I should note that it&#x27;s always been a dream of mine to live in NYC.<p>Should I try to get a job first, or just move out there and attend meetups&#x2F;network until I find the right person or the right startup? I need to make a move soon, and I&#x27;m starting to get anxious that I&#x27;ve lost so much time without any real accomplishment to show for it.<p>Advice is really appreciated. Thank you!
======
tbronchain
I guess a good starting point would be to get a job in a startup, building a
product in the area you're interesting to dive in, and start learning from
there. SF, or NYC, may be some great places to be (because a lot of startup
start from there, and the VC climate is impressive), but not the only ones (I
personally chose Beijing, for some irrelevant reasons).

Good luck :)

~~~
devdoode
Are you originally from the U.S.? How is the scene out there? And how long is
it acceptable to work at a startup if I don't want to stay there long term?
Meaning, is 6 months too short?

